# Ivf over 40



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I am 42 (43 in 2 weeks) and my husband is 34 (35 in 3 weeks).

We have been ttc for 18 months and have a son aged 2 who was conceived naturally after a year as, at the point, my husband only had slightly low motility and no other sperm problems.

In March of this year I had my first self funded IVF cycle due to my husband's high abnormal sperm (84%) and slightly low motility (40%) and sperm antibodies (30%). My FSH level was 6.1 and all my blood work showed I was "still a very fertile woman" (my consultant's words)

I had Synarel to down reg and Menopur (5 amps) to stim. I did very well in that I produced 16 eggs, 11 of which fertilised. On the morning of the day 3 transfer the embryos had fragmented and were classed as middle of the road to poor by my embryologist. She strongly advised having 3 put back due to my age and poor quality overall. She did say however that we had one good embryo (10 cell), one fair (8 cell) and one poor (6 cell). She said that none of the rest were good enough to freeze as she did not think they would survive the thaw due to the fragmentation.

I became pregnant with twins but one died at 5 weeks and one died at 8 weeks of pregnancy. I had a D&C last month.

My question is this - am I wasting my time trying again as I am too old to achieve a live birth? Have you any knowledge of a woman of my age achieving a live birth with her own eggs? We are self funding. My consultant has said to have another go when we feel strong enough but is he just keen for us to spend more money?

Thanks

Jenny


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JenniferF said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I am 42 (43 in 2 weeks) and my husband is 34 (35 in 3 weeks).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks Peter. You have given me hope again 

Jenny


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

hi jenny i read your posting to peter as i am 43 in 8 weeks time and about to have fet next month after 6 unsuccessful ivf and also seem to have good fsh levels etc and good embryos but no success - anyway just wanted to say best of luck if you decide to have another go.
p.s. i think i read you are in wolverhampton - me too are you at st judes? we were at new cross for first three then mfs now for blastocyst and freezing

sas jane xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Jane, sent you a private message in your inbox as didn't think it appropriate to chat here on the 'official bit' 

Jenny


----------

